# Correct Tjet screw size???



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone might know what the CORRECT Tjet screw size is. I've been looking in some industrial supply catalogs at work....and found a ton of screws and fasteners available.....but I want to make sure I order the correct screw (slotted) and thread pattern.

Someone please let me know asap.

THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been using a 2-56 x 1/4 inch panhead wood screw. Hope this helps.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

win43 said:


> I've been using a 2-56 panhead wood screw. Hope this helps.



Hey Jerry, out of curiousity, wouldn't a wood screw have pretty coarse threads?

I'd think that I'd need a finer thread screw?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

TX,
Maybe. These are the only ones I can find locally at my hardware store (5 cents a piece). They seem to work OK for me..but i'm just a hacker.
They sure beat 25 cents or more for Tjet screws on E bay.

Send me your address and i'll send you a few to try.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Model Motering sells 100 screws for 10 bucks, a dime a per... of that helps


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*screw you! *

ive been buying 2-56 ss philips head machine screws from mcmaster carr, as well as 1-72 ss philips head. the 1-72 work well for resin bodies, the 2-56 work well for stock JLTO and Tjets, though you need to use a bit of force as i think 2-56 is just a bit bigger than stock (or maybe the machine screw has a blunt and not tapered point). i tend to like the 1-72 better, but if the post hole has been opened up from using a larger screw the 1-72 dont grab as well. i am using the flat head version of these screws, and i countersink my guidepins.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Our own Slot Car Johnny sells them also. keep it on the board lads lol...Like shopping in your home town.


Dave


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, my reason for asking is I work at a factory.....and I wanted to order screws directly from a supplier...NOT a middle man.

I ordered a 100 #2 stainless pan head slotted screws 1/4" long....and it was only $2.80! That's a hell of alot better than $10-$12 for a 100 :thumbsup: 

I also ordered 100 of the same style screw...but in nylon for only $4.74 I figured that they'd be lighter weight for racing applications :tongue: 


Sure, I could have ordered these from any number of great guys......but I wanted to find the source of the screws.....or a company that sells them in bulk for cheap. Right now I'm on a budget....so anywhere that I can save is a bonus for me and my hobby :thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

If you're on budget (or like me, can't find any good source of HO related in my country), try the do it yourself method.
Use the screws found in audio K7, they works well, and everyone has a stash of old K7 taking dust on some shelves. Each K7 has 4 screws, good for two cars


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Zanza, are you referring to a cassette tape? If so, yeah, those would work....but really wanted to stick with a stock Tjet style screw thread and head....


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

TX,
Wanna share the wealth??? I could use 100 of the @-56 X 1/4 inch panhead screws.
Jerry


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

win43 said:


> TX,
> Wanna share the wealth??? I could use 100 of the @-56 X 1/4 inch panhead screws.
> Jerry


Hey Jerry, I ordered these screws thru the company I work for......and they are coming from "McMaster-Carr" 

Let me get these in.....and then see about ordering more. I don't mind helping out some guys.....I just don't want to somehow get in trouble


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*McMaster-Carr has it's own website*

http://www.mcmaster.com/

Now you just need to know the head size, length, thread count ect.....

Pickeringtondad


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> http://www.mcmaster.com/
> 
> Now you just need to know the head size, length, thread count ect.....
> 
> Pickeringtondad



Hey guys, I have the part numbers for those screws written down at work......I'll bring them home with me tomorrow and let yall know what they are.

Also, those screws should be in tomorrow......so I can positively let yall know how they work.


----------

